# Basic Principles of Ship Propulsion



## Eng-Maher (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Introduction :5: *​
For the purpose of this paper, the term

“ship” is used to denote a vehicle employed
to transport goods and persons
from one point to another over water.
Ship propulsion normally occurs with
the help of a propeller, which is the
term most widely used in English,
although the word “screw” is sometimes
seen, inter alia in combinations
such as a “twin-screw” propulsion plant.
الرابط هو......................................................................................................
http://www.gidb.itu.edu.tr/staff/sogut/den322/Notes/Ship_Prop.pdf
Eng-maher :15:​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (26 أغسطس 2006)

ملف ممتاز جدا ومفيد ...

أشكرك أخي ماهر على هذا الجهد المبارك ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااخى عمر وادعو الى الله ان يقويك وينير بصيرتك الف شكر


----------



## eng_redaesm (26 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## MAG (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ship calculation*

الله يعطيك 1000 عافية


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين جمعا و ان شاء الله يوجد موضو اخر جاى فى السكة وهو المعدات المساعدة لمواتير الديزل البحرية


----------



## marine_diesel (28 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى ماهر 

عشت للهندسة البحرية


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا مارين ديزل يا بنى ساعدنى وهات مواضيع مشابة علشان نعمل مكتبة فى الهندسة البحرية وشكرا


----------



## فزاع (29 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور فزاع


----------



## eng.mo7ammed (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع الجميل هذا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى خالد ..


----------



## اسلام بحرية (28 أكتوبر 2006)

well done ya man


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووور م/ اسلام بحريه


----------



## ra_rahman (12 نوفمبر 2006)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ra_rahman قال:


> thnxxxxxxx



***************************
مشكور اخى


----------



## وائل السنيري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مششششششششششششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## وائل السنيري (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2007)

وائل السنيري قال:


> ممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



---------------------------
العفو ياخى م/ وائل :55:


----------



## الحوية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

it is a very very good paper


----------



## هندسة بحرية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور عزيزنا


----------



## m.hassanin (18 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## elbarmoh (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااخى وادعو الى الله ان يقويك وينير بصيرتك الف شكر


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

اسعدتنا بمشاركاتك الرائعه


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يناير 2008)

elbarmoh والاخ albahri 

الف شكر لكم


----------



## عنتر2005 (15 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررر ين جميعا


----------



## alhabbash (19 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
وبارك الله فيك أخى ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مارس 2008)

alhabbash قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية
> وبارك الله فيك أخى ماهر



****************

مشكور عزيزى نورت:55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 مايو 2008)

up up upu pu p


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (1 يناير 2009)

رائع جدا مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## م/هيما (1 يناير 2009)

thank you eng. maher


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أكثر من ممتاز
مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## زهير سوريا (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لكم .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو الشوب (21 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------

